
Show HN: Bild – A collection of image processing functions in Go - amzans
https://github.com/anthonynsimon/bild
======
chewxy
FYI, the verb for "convolution" is "convolve", not "convolute".

English is a weird arse language

~~~
amzans
Thank you for the correction, fixed it :)

